
Iron Age study targets British DNA mystery - montrose
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-43712587
======
ggm
I'd love to understand how the DNA modelling from archeological remains found,
curated before we knew how to do PCR avoid contamination issues.

Basically, how do they _know_ the level of contamination in these huge held
stocks of pots and fragments?

For future finds, I can totally get behind a protocol to collect from a layer
with huge amounts of _avoid contamination_ behaviour. But did they do that
enough during the golden age of digging?

